# Los Angeles I’m calling out to YOU



## jazzpants86 (Mar 30, 2015)

Heyyyy guys! Anybody want to meet up with another SA sufferer. I’m 31 it’s time to take this ish* down lol. I need support and I’m probably sure you do as well. Why don’t we get together? So, if u live in LA let’s meet up and smash this monster down and have fun while at it. Message me 😊 or reply to this post . Por favors 🙏🏼


----------

